# Change Live Button.



## Toolcrazy (Dec 17, 2012)

How can I change what my live button does. Mine currently points to baeble. And I don't want that. Searched for two days for the answer, can't find it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Toolcrazy said:


> How can I change what my live button does. Mine currently points to baeble. And I don't want that. Searched for two days for the answer, can't find it.


Have you tried button mapper? My Live button takes me to the last channel I watched on Channels dvr. Channels dvr actually interacts with button mapper to change the dvr type buttons to work with its app. Not that other apps are that forward thinking.









Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

